# أنواع الثرموستات وكيفية فحصها؟



## بلال البرزنجي (12 يونيو 2011)

_أنواع الثرموستات:-_


نوع خاص بالثلاجة المنزلية وتحتوي على قطبين.
نوع خاص بالمجمدة المنزلية وتحتوي على ثلاثة أقطاب واحدة خاصة بالمصباح.
نوع خاص بالمكيف الهوائي ذات قطبين إذا كان المكيف فقط تبريد وذات ثلاثة أقطاب إذا كان المكيف تبريد وتكييف(حار وبارد).
_كيفية فحص الثرموستات:-_

يتم فحص الثرموستات بواسطة غاز الفريون r12 وذلك بواسطة كلاب ميتر يتم ربط الثرموستات بالكلاب ميتر ومن ثم نضع مفتاح الثرموستات على on بأتجاه اليمين حيث نسمع صدور صوت من الكلاب ميتر دليلاً على إن الدورة مغلقة ومن ثم نقوم بتعريض بصلة الثرموستات لغاز الفريون r12 نلاحظ فتح الدورة وأنقطاع الصوت الصادر من الكلاب ميتر وهذا دليل على عمل الثرموستات أما إذا لم تفصل الدورة وبقي الصوت الصادر من الكلاب ميتر مستمراً فهذا دليل على عدم فصل الثرموستات وعطله هذا بالنسبة للتبريد أما بالنسبة للتدفئة فبلعكس نضع مفتاح الثرموستات على التدفئة بأتجاه اليسار ثم نقوم بتعريض بصلة الثرموستات الى غاز الفريون r12 نجد إن الدورة تنغلق فيصدر الكلاب ميتر صوت مستمر وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة البصلة من حرارة الجو فنلاحظ بأن الدورة تنفتح أي يعني الثرموستات تعمل بشكل صحيح أما هذا لم تنغلق الدورة أثناء تعريض البصلة الى غاز الفريون فهذا يدل على وجود عطل في الثرموستات.


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (12 يونيو 2011)

_الف شكراخي الكريم معلومات قييمه وجميله _


----------



## بلال البرزنجي (15 يونيو 2011)

لاشكر على واجب... هذا أقل مايمكنني فعله لخدمة هذهِ الأمة لأجل النهوض بها يجب أن نتعاون ولو بشق تمرة من العلم لنصنع جبلاً من الحظارة ونضمن التقدم الى الامام والنصر على الجهل...؟مع جزيل شكري لك ياأخي أبن عوف


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------

